# Baby reds are now a week old



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Here's a view from the underside of the tank.
They're just becoming free-swimming.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

that's awesome, i'll be looking forward to more updates...


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Very Cool.


----------



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

Congrats, they look great!


----------

